# Lord of the Rings Diorama - Swan-ship of Dol Amroth



## csoldier

Swan –ship of Dol Amroth diorama for those who like Tolkien’s work. The Knights of Dol Amroth were omitted from the LotR trilogy of films which was a shame.

This diorama represents a Swan-ship of Dol Amroth about to come alongside a Corsair ship. This is not a diorama of a depicted scene from the books. But could have happened during the War of the Ring.

All figures are by Mithril Miniatures and the ship is a 1/72nd Crusader Cog by Zvesda models (a very well cast and detailed IP ship kit). Although the ship’s scale is smaller than the Mithril Miniatures figures they fit together well.

I am indebted to the unknown artist whose sail design I came across on the web, unfortunately I cannot credit whoever it was as I do not have a name for them.

The sea is made of modelling clay and casting powder mixed very watery to give a smooth finish. Painted in blue with a green wash to dull down the blueness, I added some fine lines with a lining brush to depict the way water seems to look when there is a swell etc. This was a tip I picked up from the late Bob Ross who produced some very nice oil paintings, and the idea transferred easily enough from 2D to 3D.

Technically I still have to add some shields to the sides of the ship, but these will have to wait a while.


----------



## paulhelfrich

That's some beautiful work, and you obviously know your LOTR! I think the figures and ship work together very well.


----------



## SJF

I always enjoy ocean dioramas, and this is done very well. A great example of out of the box thinking. Superb job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## bucwheat

Very nice!


----------



## Xenodyssey

A very good idea, well executed. I always enjoy seeing original scenes like this.


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Very nice Diorama.


----------



## harristotle

Excellent job, I was not happy that the Knights of Dol Amroth were omitted from the movie!


----------



## csoldier

harristotle said:


> Excellent job, I was not happy that the Knights of Dol Amroth were omitted from the movie!


Likewise , thanks for all the kind comments .


----------



## rkoenn

Very nice job on that, extremely detailed and you can tell you put some effort into doing those figures that are so small. I just got he blue ray extended edition of the trilogy for Xmas so that is on my agenda to watch soon.


----------



## DarthSideous

awesome work! i especially like what you did with the water. the whole thing looks great.


----------



## FlyAndFight

A very cool and original dio!


----------

